# need help getting back to stock



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

I used rev to get root, I flashed some things to get rid of root and it worked but my hboot still says soff. I dont understand adb but I tried to follow directions on how to get soff through adb. Im not sure if I did something wrong but when I get to a certain point it says device offline. Please help and it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Go to settings-applications-development
And make sure USB debugging is on


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

goater1220 said:


> I used rev to get root, I flashed some things to get rid of root and it worked but my hboot still says soff. I dont understand adb but I tried to follow directions on how to get soff through adb. Im not sure if I did something wrong but when I get to a certain point it says device offline. Please help and it would be greatly appreciated!!!


Go to http://www.revolutionary.io and use that program.......easy easy easy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Check the Sticky "noob guide" you say you used Rev, so follow this link

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/fo...uide-how-return-stock-revolutionary-root.html


----------

